# Viewing "New Posts"



## tiel (Sep 10, 2011)

My visits to the TUG BBS are irregular, and are often interrupted by the real world.   Normally I just come to the site, and hit "New Posts", and everything that's been posted since my last visit is displayed...which I like, it's just what I want to see.  Sometimes there are maybe 30-40 threads displayed, but sometimes, when I get busy and can't visit, there are 200 or more threads. 

The trouble is, when the latter occurs, I might get through the first 3 pages or so, then have to do something, before I can continue.  I don't log out or even leave the BBS when I am interrupted, but when I come back, and try to go to the next page, I often get an "error" message (may not be the correct term), and the drop down box where I can select a forum is displayed.  But I have "lost" all the threads from my original list of threads with unread posts.  I have been unable to figure out how to get them back.  Hitting "New Posts" again does not work.

Am I doing something wrong?  Is there someway to "recover" my original list, or at least the part I didn't get to?  I feel like I'm missing out on some good info and discussions! 

Any advice/suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2011)

*This has happened to me on occasion also.*

Then, so I don't feel like I could be missing something, I go to each forum that interests me and check the threads back to when I last visited.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 11, 2011)

When this happens with me, I log out the BBS.  Then click on Today's Posts to get all threads that have had any posts since I last visited( I do have to remember the approximate date I last visited, though). The posts will be in date order descending back, but without the Sightings/Distressed thread.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

"New posts" are since your previous log in.   The board automatically logs you out after 15 minutes of inacivity.  So if you log in after, say, a week, you'll initially be shown a weeks worth of posts.  But if you go 15 minutes without doing anything the board logs you out and that day's log in now becomes your previous log in. When you return to the board a few minutes later you now only see the latest posts as "new".  Note that reading messages you've already downloaded from the board and/or the time taken to compose a reply are activities that take place only on your computer without interaction with the board and so the 15 minute timeout can easily happen while you're doing these things.

If you really want to maintain access to that whole week's worth of posts, don't just click on them then return to the message list via your browser's Back button.  Instead, RIGHT-click on them to open them in new windows or tabs (depending on your browser), closing the new windows or tabs when you're done with them.  Even if the bbs should log you out after 15 minutes of inactivity, the full new message list will still be there for you in its original tab or window.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 11, 2011)

I usually scan through the list of threads with new posts and open all of the ones that I want to read in new tabs, then go back through and read them.  That way, even if I get caught by the 15 minute timeout (which happens way too often), I can read the new posts later.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 11, 2011)

*More Than 1 Way To Skin A Cat.*

Sometimes TUG-BBS says there aren't any new posts when I'm tuned in via my portable computer.  

No problem.  

I just go for _Today's Posts_ (on the _Quick Links_ drop-down menu) & the list is pretty much the same as _New Posts_ would have been.  

( I rarely use the Mac Book portable computer except when we're away. )

Is this a great web site or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tiel (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tab/windows suggestions!   Sounds like my problem is solved!


----------



## RonB (Sep 13, 2011)

If you aren't interested in all the new posts - just those in certain forums, there is another option.
Click on user cp, then click on edit options, scroll down to the bottom, and you can select the forums you want to appear when you click on new posts.
Ron


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 13, 2011)

One other tip...  I always start my visits to TUG on the User CP page.  In fact, that's the page I have bookmarked.  It shows all the threads I'm subscribed to (which happens automatically when you respond to a thread) that have new posts.  Those are the ones I'm most likely interested in.  I open each of those (assuming I'm still interested) into a separate tab, then go to the New Posts page and do the same with all the other threads that have new posts.  That way, I'm looking at the threads I'm most interested in first.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 13, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> One other tip...  I always start my visits to TUG on the User CP page.  In fact, that's the page I have bookmarked.  It shows all the threads I'm subscribed to (which happens automatically when you respond to a thread) that have new posts.  Those are the ones I'm most likely interested in.  I open each of those (assuming I'm still interested) into a separate tab, then go to the New Posts page and do the same with all the other threads that have new posts.  That way, I'm looking at the threads I'm most interested in first.


That's how I get into the bbs too, via the User Control Panel page.  In addition, if you are only interested in a few of the forums, SUBSCRIBE to them, and they (and only they) will also be listed on your User CP page.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Sometimes TUG-BBS says there aren't any new posts when I'm tuned in via my portable computer.
> 
> No problem.


Alan that's probably because your portable computer doesn't log you in automatically.  The BBS only registers for new posts for someone who is logged.

I have noted the identical behavior when for some reason the computer I am using does not do an automatic login.


MichaelColey said:


> I usually scan through the list of threads with new posts and open all of the ones that I want to read in new tabs, then go back through and read them.  That way, even if I get caught by the 15 minute timeout (which happens way too often), I can read the new posts later.





MichaelColey said:


> One other tip...  I always start my visits to TUG on the User CP page.  In fact, that's the page I have bookmarked.  It shows all the threads I'm subscribed to (which happens automatically when you respond to a thread) that have new posts.  Those are the ones I'm most likely interested in.  I open each of those (assuming I'm still interested) into a separate tab, then go to the New Posts page and do the same with all the other threads that have new posts.  That way, I'm looking at the threads I'm most interested in first.


I have my TUG bookmark set to http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew, which opens directly to new posts since my last log-in (with my computer also set to automatically log me in).  That way I see all of the new posts immediately.

I then go through the list, right-clicking on the threads I want to open.  If it's a new thread I click on the link itself. If it's a thread I've already read and I just want to read the latest, I right click on the "last post" icon, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that the tab will open to the last post in the thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Logged In, Shmogged In.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Alan that's probably because your portable computer doesn't log you in automatically.  The BBS only registers for new posts for someone who is logged.


I'm able to send in TUG-BBS entries from the portable computer, so it must be at least semi-logged in at least part of the time.  

Or maybe I'm going through a log-in step in order to send in BBS contributions, but then not remembering that I had to do that.  (I have a powerful personal forgetter.)

I spoze that's likely, because sometimes the portable computer shows _New Posts_ just fine, & it could well be that's because I did a log-in & then remained logged in till time to pack up the portable computer & return home. 

Unfortunately the battery in the portable computer is fried -- has no charge & will not recharge.  Fortunately, the little fold-up computer works fine when connected to utility power via its charger, meaning that I can still compute in timeshares & hotels, etc., & in our dinky non-traveling travel trailer.

Funny the way the conveniences & entertainment oddities of years gone by transform themselves into today's necessities. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2011)

*All Logged In & Still Getting "Not Found" Message When Clicking "New Posts."*

Little box in upper right says I am already logged in -- didn't log in manually -- shows how much of my Private Message mailbox is full, etc., & I still get the "Not Found -- Try Some Other Search Terms" message.

Same thing, sometimes, with the "Today's Posts" selection from the "Quick Links" drop-down menu. 

No big problem.  There are other ways to see TUG-BBS entires.  

It's just a semi-curious phenomenon that happens when I'm using the little MacBook portable computer that doesn't happen when I'm using the little Mac Mini home computer. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Giovanni12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everybody, I am a newbie to this forum. Must say, nice thread. I have witnessed number of some of really very interesting threads here..was actually about to post my comment there but then thought why not to introduce myself first. 
Hope will have a nice time here!


----------

